# Erste Benchmarks von neuen Nvidia Grafikkarten aufgetaucht



## Th3D3str0y3r (29. März 2016)

Es wurden erste Einträge in der 3DMark 11 Datenbank von nicht näher spezifizierten Nvidia Grafikkarten gefunden, deren technischen Daten zu keinem aktuellen Modell passen. Man kann also vermuten das es sich hierbei um erste Ableger der heiß erwarteten Pascal-Generation handelt.

Die erste Grafikkarte verfügt vermutlich über 7680MiB VRAM, welcher mit 2000MHz (bzw. effektiven 8000MHz) getaktet ist.
Sie erreicht im 3DMark GPU Test 18.589 Punkte - und liegt somit zwischen einer GTX 980 und einer GTX 980Ti, welche ca. 16700 respektive 20970 Punkte erreichen.
Interessant ist auch der angegebene GPU Takt von 545MHz, hierbei dürfte es sich allerdings um einen Auslesefehler handeln.

Des Weiteren gibt es wahrscheinlich zwei Messungen der selben Karte - sie schneidet 14813 und 15123 Punkten ab und liegen somit ungefähr auf GTX970 Niveau. Dieser Pixelbeschleuniger verfügt über volle 8GiB VRAM, welcher ebenfalls mit 2000MHz taktet. Für die GPU werden allerdings auch nur 540MHz ausgelesen.

Die dritte im Bunde ist wohl die Interessanteste. Zwar liefert sie auch "nur" 15900 Punkte ab, und steht somit zwischen GTX 970 und GTX 980, allerdings verfügt sie über 3GiB Speicher welcher mit 2500MHz (10.000MHz effektiv) angebunden ist.
Die geringe Speichermenge und Performance deuten darauf hin das es sich um den Nachfolger der Mittelklasse Grafikkarte GTX 960 handelt.
Interessant sind die 3GiB Speicher - und vor allem dessen Takt. Es könnte sich hierbei um GDDR5X handeln. Da es GDDR5X Speicherbausteine nur in 512MiB, 762MiB, 1GiB, 1.5GiB und 2GiB gibt, könnte das Speicherinterface 128 oder 192bit breit sein, und in einem Durchsatz von 160 respektive 240GB/s resultieren.

Die Ergebnisse sind allerdings mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da sie unter dem Performance Preset des 3DMark11 entstanden sind und somit nur ein einer Auflösung von 1280x720 ausgeführt wurden. Dies entspricht keiner aktuellen Gaming-Anforderung mehr und ist somit nur eingeschränkt representativ.

Quellen:
3DMark11-Ergebnisse von (mutmasslich) Pascal-basierten Beschleunigern aufgetaucht | 3DCenter.org
Nvidia Pascal GTX 18, 17 & 16 Benchmarks Leaked - 3DMark 11 Performance Entries Spotted


----------



## HisN (29. März 2016)

Da werden aber viele wartende herbe enttäuscht sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Da werden aber viele wartende herbe enttäuscht sein.



Warum sollte man entäuscht sein?
Ist doch sowieso erstmal wieder nur der Mittelklassechip der als "Highend Karte"  verkauft wird.
Für alle Interessierten heißt es sowieso wieder warten bis die GTX 1080Ti und die neue Titan mit Vollausbau kommt.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. März 2016)

Wieso sollten viele entäuscht sein? Es ist doch immer so gewesen, das Nvidia zuerst die Performance GPUs rausbringt und ein knappes halbes Jahr danach die dicken Brummer:

GTX 670/680 > GTX 770/780 > Titan/780Ti
GTX 470/480 > GTX 570/580
GTX 970/980 > Titan / GTX980Ti

Jetzt kommen erst Karten, welche in etwa so schnell sind, wie die Gen. davor, danach kommen die großen Karten.

Ich vermute mal, das Big Pascal MAXIMAL 40 % schneller sein dürfte, wie diese Generation.

Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. 

Persönlich hoffe ich natürlich auf mehr Power, mein 4K Monitor will ja auch gefüttert werden. The Division in 4K und Hoch macht mit 35 fps keinen Spass


----------



## HisN (29. März 2016)

Na habt ihr euch die High-End-Kaufberatungen mal angeschaut.
Keiner traut sich ne 980ti zu kaufen, weil ja "bald" die neuen Grafikkarten kommen. Und "wartet" lieber.

Man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt^^
DIE werden enttäuscht sein


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Na habt ihr euch die High-End-Kaufberatungen mal angeschaut.
> Keiner traut sich ne 908ti zu kaufen, weil ja "bald" die neuen Grafikkarten kommen.
> 
> Man sieht ja was da kommt^^



Naja sind die Leute doch selber schuld, schon von GTX 780Ti zu GTX 980 war der sprung ehr maginal und auf die dicken Pascal-Karten darf man noch gut 1 bis 1 1/4 Jahre warten.
Da lohnt eine 980Ti alle mal...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. März 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Na habt ihr euch die High-End-Kaufberatungen mal angeschaut.
> Keiner traut sich ne 980ti zu kaufen, weil ja "bald" die neuen Grafikkarten kommen. Und "wartet" lieber.
> 
> Man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt^^
> DIE werden enttäuscht sein



Wer mehr als 40 % Leistungszuwachs erwartet ist eh auf dem falschen Dampfer. Warum sollte auch Pascal auf einmal alles anders machen als die Generationen davor. Wer zuviel erwartet wird am Ende umso mehr enttäuscht sein. Trotzdem sind solche Spekulativen Angaben seitens 3DMark sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen sein.


----------



## cryon1c (29. März 2016)

Viele andere Sachen sind interessanter als reine Benchmark-Zahlen.
TDP&Hitzeentwicklung. Größe (wenn man bedenkt wie beliebt die kleinen Kisten aktuell sind) - meine 32cm lange 970er Windforce ist kalt und leise, aber zu welchem Preis - das Ding passt in viele Gehäuse nicht mehr und selbst in meinem Phanteks Enthoo Luxe blockert das den üblichen Platz wo der Reservoir sitzen könnte. Lautstärke ist sehr wichtig (!), aktuell geht der Trend nicht nur zu Kleinstsystemen, sondern auch Silent ist ein großes Thema. Wenn man beides kombinieren kann, out of the box (damit die Leute keine WaKü mehr reinklatschen müssen oder neben einer Turbine sitzen bleiben), dann wird das ein richtig geiler Tritt in den AMD-Hintern 
Natürlich ist mehr Leistung absolut geil und angesichts von 4K und steigenden Hz-Zahlen auch absolut nötig. Ich finde aber das dieser Bereich noch dem Vollausbau vorenthalten bleiben soll. 4K ist noch nicht so weit um FullHD vom Massenmarkt zu verdrängen. 

Nvidia könnte denselben Weg gehen wie Intel. Entwicklungsschritte hinzufügen, den Zeitraum zwischen den Generationen erweitern und an der Sparsamkeit sowie Architektur feilen anstatt die brutale Leistung in den Vordergrund stellen.
Ich mag die Brechstangen-Methode von AMD nicht, sie ist nicht mehr aktuell. 

Wenn die kleine Karte (ausm Benchmark) die 750Ti ersetzen kann (was die Größe, Stromverbrauch und Stromanschlüsse angeht) und dabei die Leistung der GTX 960 4GB auf die Straße bzw auf den Schirm bringt, wird sie einschlagen wie eine Atombombe. Office, Multimedia, HTPC, PhysX-Karte, MOBA&CS:GO-zockerei - die Einsatzgebiete sind extrem beliebt. 

Das die große Karte (vermutlich 1080) die 980Ti nicht schlagen kann, ist sehr schade. Wenn man bedenkt das die 970er der "alten" 780Ti praktisch in den Kofferraum reingefahren ist was die Leistung angeht... Der Sprung ist klein, also hoffen wir das die wirklichen Verbesserungen abseits der reinen Benchmarkzahlen liegen^^


----------



## RavionHD (29. März 2016)

Ich warte mal Polaris ab, gerade wegen AC wird AMD wohl einen ziemlich ordentlichen Vorteil haben, bis dahin reicht meine übertaktete GTX980ti noch ganz gut, auch wenn ich gern mehr Leistung hätte.


----------



## shootme55 (29. März 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wieso sollten viele entäuscht sein? Es ist doch immer so gewesen, das Nvidia zuerst die Performance GPUs rausbringt und ein knappes halbes Jahr danach die dicken Brummer:
> 
> GTX 670/680 > GTX 770/780 > Titan/780Ti
> GTX 470/480 > GTX 570/580
> GTX 970/980 > Titan / GTX980Ti



Der Vergleich hinkt ein bissl. Die 680 war das Highend-Modell und ident zur 770, die 780Ti/Titan war eine umgelabelte und teilweise beschnittene Workstation-Karte und wurde dann auch als irgendwas dazwischen vermarktet (war sie in Wirklichkeit ja auch). Die Situation lässt sich eher vergleichen mit dem ersten Athlon 64 FX Sockel 940. Da war sogar ein zweiter Sockel auf den Mainboards vorgesehen weils umgelabelte Opterons waren. 
Die 470, 480, 570 und 580 waren alle der selbe Chip, nur konnte man in der neueren Revision die Leckströme besser unter Kontrolle bringen und mit irrwitzigen Kühlmethoden (Vaporchamber serienmäßig) dann endlich den Vollausbau mit passenden Taktfrequenzen anbieten. Im Prinzip war die 580 das was Nvidia ein Jahr vorher auf den Markt bringen wollte aber nicht konnte.

Die Situation dass der Große Desktop-Chip nicht als erster kommt hatten wir bei der GTX 980 das erste mal, die neue Titan hat ja von der alten praktisch nur den Namen, aber nicht den Nutzwert geerbt. Kleinere Nachpolierarbeiten gab es aber öfter. Und selbst die waren beim spielen schneller als die Vorgängergeneration (980 vs. Titan). Und da sich NV und AMD sowieso alle 2 Wochen irgendwas anders überlegen würd ich mich nicht auf solche historischen Hintergründe verlassen bei den Leistungsprognosen. Jede Generation fängt ein neues Spiel von vorne an. 

Abgesehn davon, wer hat denn das Glück, sie diese äußerst dämlichen Generationen-Nomenklaturen und Nummerierungen ausdenken zu dürfen und dafür sogar bezahlt zu werden??! Ich meine , nach VLIW kommt GCN, der es aber nur bis zur Unterkategorie 1.3 schafft, weil die 2er Version Polaris 10/11 heißen soll??! Bei den anderen kommt nach der GT200(b) der GF100, dem aber GK104 bzw. GK110 (je nachdem wie mans betrachtet) nachfolgt. Wer soll sich da noch durchblicken?!

Leistungsprognosen frisch aus meiner Glaskugel auf Basis früherer Grafikkartengenerationen sagen mir dass sich die leistung gleich bleiben wird. Hat ja Nvidia von der Geforce 256 auf die Geforce 2MX auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. März 2016)

Vom 21.3.: 3DMark11-Ergebnisse von (mutmasslich) Pascal-basierten Beschleunigern aufgetaucht | 3DCenter.org




> ...  Zu diesen Benchmark-Werten der (mutmaßlich) Pascal-basierten  Beschleunigern sei noch die Anmerkung hinzugefügt, das die ausgelesene  Taktraten von 540/2000 MHz natürlich nicht ernstzunehmen sind – oder gar  darauf basierend Hochrechnungen anzustellen wären, wie die Performance  auf 1200 MHz Chiptakt denn aussehen könnte. Der 3DMark11 gibt bei  unbekannten Grafiklösungen – wie in diesem Fall – nicht die offiziellen  oder die höchsten Taktraten an, sondern den P2-Takt der  nVidia-Beschleuniger. Dies ist ein mittelhoher Takt, welchen man zum  Stromsparen verwendet – der reale Chiptakt dieser neuen  nVidia-Grafikkarten in diesem 3DMark11-Test wird also höher gelegen  haben. Wenn man neue Grafikkarten für allererste Lauftests  heruntertaktet, wären auch nur 540 MHz als Chiptakt zu niedrig, Richtung  700-800 MHz wird das ganze immer gehen. *Aber wie gesagt sollte man von  diesen Benchmark-Ergebnissen ausgehend sowieso nicht auf eine  angenommene Performance spekulieren – der 3DMark11 unter dem  Performance-Preset (aka auf 1280x720 laufend) ist heutzutage hierfür  keine sinnvolle Grundlage mehr.*


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (29. März 2016)

@Lios Nudin: Danke, wurde nachgetragen


----------



## Eckism (29. März 2016)

nVidia macht anscheinend eine Punktlandung auf das erwartete.
Wobei die Karte mit dem 7680MB Vram schon sehr nach beschnitten aussieht und ein 10GB Dickerchen namens Pascal im Hintergrund wartet um einen eventuell schnelleren Stern vom Himmel zu pflücken.


----------



## Soulsnap (29. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum sollte man entäuscht sein?
> Ist doch sowieso erstmal wieder nur der Mittelklassechip der als "Highend Karte"  verkauft wird.
> Für alle Interessierten heißt es sowieso wieder warten bis die GTX 1080Ti und die neue Titan mit Vollausbau kommt.



Weil manche hier erwarten das der GTX970 nachfolger eine 980Ti zum Gespött macht.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (29. März 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Weil manche hier erwarten das der GTX970 nachfolger eine 980Ti zum Gespött macht.



Wäre auf jeden Fall schön wenn dem so wäre 
Aber realistischer ist denke ich das die "GTX 1070" auf GTX 980 Niveau bzw. zwischen 980 und 980Ti liegt.
Vllt. ist ja die mit 7.5GiB die "GTX 1070". Wieder mit dem selben Speicherfeature


----------



## Kiryu (29. März 2016)

Hmpf...da wird die Überlegung jetzt doch noch eine 980Ti zu kaufen und frühestens bei deren Nachfolger wieder zuzuschlagen doch gleich ein bisschen attraktiver 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Weil manche hier erwarten das der GTX970 nachfolger eine 980Ti zum Gespött macht.



Man muss ja wohl mal auch realistisch bleiben und nicht Napoleon spielen. 
Schon die GTX 970 hat die GTX 780Ti nicht zum Gespöt gemacht, wer da also erwartet das das eine GTX 1070 mit ihrem Mittelklassechip das mit der GTX 980Ti schaft sollte vieleicht mal überprüfen ob er noch die Realität sieht.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. März 2016)

Oder die Karte hat ein echtes 160/320Bit-Speicherinterface. 

@Nightslaver: Je nach Spiel hat die GTX970 schon zu Release die 780Ti fertig gemacht... Würde mich schwer wundern, wenn sich das mittlerweile geändert hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> @Nightslaver: Je nach Spiel hat die GTX970 schon zu Release die 780Ti fertig gemacht... Würde mich schwer wundern, wenn sich das mittlerweile geändert hat.



Ja und je nach Spiel lag auch die GTX 780Ti wieder vorne und laut PCGH Leistungsindex von 2016 liegt die GTX 780Ti insgesammt immer noch mit 66 Punkten vor der GTX 970 mit ihren 64 Punkten:

Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2 16: 23 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich

Also ich erkenne da nicht wo die GTX 970 die GTX 780Ti wirklich rund gemacht hätte.


----------



## Soulsnap (29. März 2016)

Teilweise lag eine 780Ti bei 1300Mhz vor einer 980 bei 1500Mhz. Wie schon erwähnt, je nach Spiel.


----------



## cryon1c (29. März 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Weil manche hier erwarten das der GTX970 nachfolger eine 980Ti zum Gespött macht.



Sollte sie eigentlich auch. Sieh dir mal an wie die 780Ti und die 970 sich anstellen (inc. OC-Werten, Lautstärke usw.) - wirst überrascht sein. Die 780Ti ist nur paar % schneller. Das ist auch der Sinn dahinter, das ehemalige Flagschiff durch eine aktuelle Mittelklasse zu ersetzen. Die 4K-Bildschirmbesitzer werden es einem schon mit ordentlichen Verkaufszahlen danken wenn die Leistung auch ankommt.


----------



## Soulsnap (29. März 2016)

Das war aber nicht zu Release schon so sondern wurde erst durch Treiberupdates erreicht. ( Ob Kepler einfach eingebremst oder Maxwell wirklich so sehr beschleunigt lass ich mal dahingestellt)

GeForce GTX 98  im Taktvergleich mit der GeForce GTX 78  Ti - Hardwareluxx


----------



## shadie (29. März 2016)

Ich hoffe dass das Spulenfiepen besser unter Kontrolle ist als bei der GTX 970.
habe meiner 970 einen neuen Kühler verpasst weil der alte zu laut ist / jetzt ist die Karte super leise und echt schon "kalt" dafür höre ich nun das Spulenfiepen.....da war mir das Lüftergeräusch fast schon lieber.


----------



## Soulblader (29. März 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass das Spulenfiepen besser unter Kontrolle ist als bei der GTX 970.
> habe meiner 970 einen neuen Kühler verpasst weil der alte zu laut ist / jetzt ist die Karte super leise und echt schon "kalt" dafür höre ich nun das Spulenfiepen.....da war mir das Lüftergeräusch fast schon lieber.



Bei meiner 970 Strix noch ni was gehört welches Modell hast du ?


----------



## Soulsnap (29. März 2016)

Spulenfiepen haben ALLE Grafikkarten, bei manchen ist es hörbar, bei manchen nicht, bei anderen deutlich hörbar. Die GTX 970 hat dem ganzen jedoch irgendwie die Krone aufgesetzt^^
Bei den ersten EVGAs war es echt extrem, bis EVGA sie überarbeitet hat. GeForce GTX 97  Partnerkarten im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## shadie (29. März 2016)

Soulblader schrieb:


> Bei meiner 970 Strix noch ni was gehört welches Modell hast du ?



Ne Zotac / hatte mich da leider komplett vergriffen bei der Karte.

Vorher war der lüfter extrem laut / das Fiepen hatte ich auch schon wahrgenommen, war aber wegen den übertönenden Lüftern nich so wild.

Jetzt mit meinem Herculez X3 / wird die Karte maximal 45°C warm ist dabei lautlos / nur das fiepen hört man.....
Naja, ist halt so


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. März 2016)

Neues Futter

Very Powerful Nvidia Pascal Flagship 'GTX 1' To Be Demoed Next Month At GTC 2 16 - Spotted On Zauba For The First Time


----------



## HisN (29. März 2016)

Wie teuer man Holz versichern kann


----------



## Brehministrator (29. März 2016)

Nur 3 GiB VRAM beim Nachfolger der GTX 960 wären echt schade. Selbst die GTX 960 hat ja schon 4 GiB davon, und die Spiele werden rasant immer VRAM-Hungriger. Mit weniger als 4 GiB wird man bald nicht mehr so richtig viel ausrichten können, auch auf dem Leistungsniveau einer GTX 960. Ich hoffe insofern, dass das nur ein Auslesefehler oder eben ein falsches Gerücht ist 

Die 7680 MiB kommen mir übrigens ebenso spanisch vor. Mit was für Speicherchips soll das erreicht werden? Meines Wissens gibt es Speicher-Chips nur in 512 MiB und 1024 MiB. Die Variante "15x 512 MiB" kann man wohl aufgrund zu vieler Chips ausschließen. Und alle anderen Varianten (wie z.B. 7x 1024 MiB + 1x 512 MiB) haben aufgrund unterschiedlich großer Speicherchips auf ein- und derselben Karte einen ganz unschönen Beigeschmack, so von wegen "Speicher-Segmentierung"


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (29. März 2016)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Nur 3 GiB VRAM beim Nachfolger der GTX 960 wären echt schade. Selbst die GTX 960 hat ja schon 4 GiB davon


Standard sind 2GiB  Die Boardpartner haben sich nur erdreistet das zu verdoppeln. Und Nvidia hat damit anscheinend kein großes Problem 




Brehministrator schrieb:


> Die 7680 MiB kommen mir übrigens ebenso spanisch vor. Mit was für Speicherchips soll das erreicht werden?


16x512MiB, einer davon ist "Feature"


----------



## Kathy73wue (30. März 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Viele andere Sachen sind interessanter als reine Benchmark-Zahlen.
> TDP&Hitzeentwicklung. Größe (wenn man bedenkt wie beliebt die kleinen Kisten aktuell sind) - meine 32cm lange 970er Windforce ist kalt und leise, aber zu welchem Preis - das Ding passt in viele Gehäuse nicht mehr und selbst in meinem Phanteks Enthoo Luxe blockert das den üblichen Platz wo der Reservoir sitzen könnte. Lautstärke ist sehr wichtig (!), aktuell geht der Trend nicht nur zu Kleinstsystemen, sondern auch Silent ist ein großes Thema. Wenn man beides kombinieren kann, out of the box (damit die Leute keine WaKü mehr reinklatschen müssen oder neben einer Turbine sitzen bleiben), dann wird das ein richtig geiler Tritt in den AMD-Hintern
> Natürlich ist mehr Leistung absolut geil und angesichts von 4K und steigenden Hz-Zahlen auch absolut nötig. Ich finde aber das dieser Bereich noch dem Vollausbau vorenthalten bleiben soll. 4K ist noch nicht so weit um FullHD vom Massenmarkt zu verdrängen.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte Dir hierzu Recht geben. Ich weiß nicht warum so viele hier auf Benchmark-Zahlen scharf sind. Die  X´ler müssen meines erachtens einen Geldscheindrucker zu Hause haben, allein wenn ich mir die Preise anschaue. Ist es denn das Wert? Auf die Brechstangen-Methode schwören aber auch viele ab. Also was denn nun. Trabbi oder Ferrari


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. März 2016)

@Kathy73wue

Ferrari mit Brechstange und Wakü


----------



## cryon1c (30. März 2016)

Kathy73wue schrieb:


> Ich möchte Dir hierzu Recht geben. Ich weiß nicht warum so viele hier auf Benchmark-Zahlen scharf sind. Die  X´ler müssen meines erachtens einen Geldscheindrucker zu Hause haben, allein wenn ich mir die Preise anschaue. Ist es denn das Wert? Auf die Brechstangen-Methode schwören aber auch viele ab. Also was denn nun. Trabbi oder Ferrari



Also Geld ist nicht das Thema. Für eine gute GPU zahl ich gerne ordentlich Geld. Die Leistung muss stimmen, aber auch der Rest muss da sein. z.B. werde ich mir nie eine Karte im Referenzdesign kaufen, das ist einfach zu laut.
Benchmarks sind insofern interessant, da sie einen Überblick über die reine Leistung geben, dazu muss man aber auch was vernünftiges, frisches benutzen. Heaven&Valley würden mich interessieren, FireStrike sowie OpenGL (z.B. der Cinebench R15).
Wenn du so fragst, Ferrari. Keinen Panzen, auch ein Kampfjet ist schlecht wegen der Lautstärke


----------



## Ion (30. März 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Na habt ihr euch die High-End-Kaufberatungen mal angeschaut.
> Keiner traut sich ne 980ti zu kaufen, weil ja "bald" die neuen Grafikkarten kommen. Und "wartet" lieber.


Warten kann sinnvoll sein. Pascal muss zum Release nicht schneller sein, bewirkt aber sicherlich einen Preisrutsch bei den "alten" Karten.
Da viele Technik-Verrückte sofort aufrüsten müssen, sobald neue Tech da ist, lassen sich gebrauchte 980Ti sicher für 300-400€ abgreifen. 



> Man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt^^
> DIE werden enttäuscht sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was kommt denn dabei heraus?
Bisher gibt es weder bestätigte Bechmarks, noch ist irgendwas anderes über die endgültige Leistung der neuen Generation bekannt.

Fakt ist: Die neuen Karten werden schneller, sparsamer (IPC-Leistung) und besitzen mehr (fortschrittlicheren) Speicher - in welchem Ausmaß muss der Test bei Release klären.


----------



## HisN (30. März 2016)

Bei welchen Karten soll der Preis rutschen?
Kurz vor Release wird abverkauft, zum Release bekommt man schon praktisch keine alten Karten mehr.
NV hat von Intel gelernt. Versuch doch jetzt mal eine "neue" 780TI zu bekommen.


----------



## Meroveus (30. März 2016)

Preisverfall gibt es bei Nvidia seit der 780 Ti / Titan  nicht mehr, vorher werden die aus dem Verkehr genommen. Zum Glück hab ich mich nicht nur Rechtzeitig, sondern Hauptsächlich für eine GTX 980 Ti entschieden. 

Was ich in der Zeit wo andere gewartet haben, für Spiele rauf und runter gerödelt habe und das ganze noch in meinen bevorzugten Einstellungen ,ist nicht mehr feierlich .

Vor Pascal Enthusiast / High End oder Volta, bleib ich erst mal Geschmeidig.


----------



## GEChun (31. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man muss ja wohl mal auch realistisch bleiben und nicht Napoleon spielen.
> Schon die GTX 970 hat die GTX 780Ti nicht zum Gespöt gemacht, wer da also erwartet das das eine GTX 1070 mit ihrem Mittelklassechip das mit der GTX 980Ti schaft sollte vieleicht mal überprüfen ob er noch die Realität sieht.




Moment Moment... xD
Was sind denn das für Vergleiche!?

Die GTX 970 war in manchen spielen schneller als die 780TI ist ja Fakt oder?
Aber die 780TI war in vielen Spielen schneller als die GTX 970 ist ja auch richtig oder?

Aber wie viel schneller? 2FPS im Durchschnitt!!!!

Wir fassen zusammen:
Preise nach Nvidia Empfehlung!

GTX 970 64,4 FPS Durschnitt laut PCGH Leistungsindex 2015/2016 kostet 350€
GTX 780TI 66 FPS Durschnitt laut PCGH Leistungsindex 2015/2016 kostet 650€

Also für mich steht fest:
*"Die GTX 780TI hat die GTX 970 so etwas von Nass gemacht, da kann man ja Glücklich sein das man 650€ ausgegeben hat!*   

Also an der Wahrnehmung mangelt bei mir nicht, ich bin nur Realist!
Gegen Sarkasmus hab ich nichts!


----------



## Captn (31. März 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Moment Moment... xD
> Was sind denn das für Vergleiche!?
> 
> Die GTX 970 war in manchen spielen schneller als die 780TI ist ja Fakt oder?
> ...


Nur hat die 780ti 3 echte GB VRAM und lieferte diese Leistung schon wesentlich früher. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand, der 600€ für ne Ti hingeblättert hat etwas behauptet wie: "Mist, hätte ich doch nur x Monate/Jahre gewartet und mir die 970 geholt." 
Zumal kurz vor Verkaufstart von Maxwell die Preise für Kepler teilweise enorm gesunken sind.


----------



## cryon1c (31. März 2016)

Ja da liegen aber einige Jahre zwischen den Karten. Wer damals 700€ für ne geile 780Ti gelegt hat, hatte paar Jahre seinen Spaß und hat den immer noch, da die Karte nicht langsamer geworden ist und für alles @1080p reicht 

Ich würde mich nur freuen wenn es immer so vorangeht bei der Leistung, also das ehemalige Flagschiff (x80Ti) von der aktuellen Mittelklasse (x70) eingeholt wird.


----------



## GEChun (31. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nur hat die 780ti 3 echte GB VRAM und lieferte diese Leistung schon wesentlich früher. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand, der 600€ für ne Ti hingeblättert hat etwas behauptet wie: "Mist, hätte ich doch nur x Monate/Jahre gewartet und mir die 970 geholt."
> Zumal kurz vor Verkaufstart von Maxwell die Preise für Kepler teilweise enorm gesunken sind.



Die 970 hat auch echte 3,5GB 
Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass sie echte 4G hätte haben sollen...

Aber was ich damit mehr meine ist, wenn die Karten wirklich Anfang / Mitte Juni kommen, lohnt sich der Aufpreis für womöglich weniger als 5 FPS in den Games?
Sind die 300-400€ das Wert?


----------



## Captn (31. März 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Die 970 hat auch echte 3,5GB
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass sie echte 4G hätte haben sollen...
> 
> Aber was ich damit mehr meine ist, wenn die Karten wirklich Anfang / Mitte Juni kommen, lohnt sich der Aufpreis für womöglich weniger als 5 FPS in den Games?
> Sind die 300-400€ das Wert?


Das kommt darauf an. Jetzt würde ich zum Bleistift keine FuryX oder GTX 980ti kaufen. Einfach, weil bald die neuen Architekturen in den Startlöchern stehen. Ich persönlich würde momentan sowieso nicht mehr als ~300€ für ne GPU ausgeben. Ein Enthusiast will die Leistung aber meist sofort. Da ist es ihm egal, ob er sich vor einem Jahr für 300€ mehr als die kommende Gen eine GPU gekauft hat. Denn er will ja nicht warten .


----------



## yingtao (31. März 2016)

So lange es keine offiziellen Benchmarks gibt kann man doch überhaupt nichts über die Leistung der neuen Karten aussagen. Wie einer der Quellen steht werden erste Benchmarks oft mit geringeren Taktraten gemacht um zu gucken ob die Karte überhaupt läuft wofür auch das performance Preset sprechen würde. Es ist wahrscheinlich das die neue große Karte schneller sein wird als die 980ti und die mittelklasse Karte irgendwo zwischen 980 und 980ti liegen wird. Was anderes würde keinen Sinn machen, weil man es dann mehr Sinn machen würde eine andere Karte zu kaufen. Wie viel schneller die sein werden kann aktuell wohl keiner sagen. Es könnten 10% sein oder auch 30%. Ich bin gespannt was Pascal am Ende wirklich liefern wird an Technik und Leistung und werde frühstens zum Vollausbau bzw. big Chip in einem Jahr oder so zugreifen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. März 2016)

Das sieht doch alles phänomenal gut aus. Es werden erste Prototypenkarten 
mit nicht optimierten Treibern sein.  Ich interpretiere aus der Fülle der Daten, 
insbesondere der sehr aussagekräftigen Lüfterverkleidung, dass eine  GTX 1070 
ca. 97,5 W verbrauchen wird mit einer  Leistung von ca 135,8% einer heutigen 
GTX 970.

Der Kaffeesatz meiner Kaffeetasse zeigte heute morgen ein Nvidia-Symbol, die 
Karte muss gut werden, das war ein eindeutiger Hinweis.


----------



## GEChun (31. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an. Jetzt würde ich zum Bleistift keine FuryX oder GTX 980ti kaufen. Einfach, weil bald die neuen Architekturen in den Startlöchern stehen. Ich persönlich würde momentan sowieso nicht mehr als ~300€ für ne GPU ausgeben. Ein Enthusiast will die Leistung aber meist sofort. Da ist es ihm egal, ob er sich vor einem Jahr für 300€ mehr als die kommende Gen eine GPU gekauft hat. Denn er will ja nicht warten .



Das Problem was ich hier nur sehe und ich sage das auch weil ich noch nicht lange hier im Forum unterwegs bin...
Einige der Enthusiasten versuchen einfach den normalen Nutzern durch absurde Argumente zum Kauf einer GTX 980ti zu bringen.
Egal wie die anderen Beschaffenheiten der Karte sind. 




yingtao schrieb:


> So lange es keine offiziellen Benchmarks gibt kann man doch überhaupt nichts über die Leistung der neuen Karten aussagen. Wie einer der Quellen steht werden erste Benchmarks oft mit geringeren Taktraten gemacht um zu gucken ob die Karte überhaupt läuft wofür auch das performance Preset sprechen würde. Es ist wahrscheinlich das die neue große Karte schneller sein wird als die 980ti und die mittelklasse Karte irgendwo zwischen 980 und 980ti liegen wird. Was anderes würde keinen Sinn machen, weil man es dann mehr Sinn machen würde eine andere Karte zu kaufen. Wie viel schneller die sein werden kann aktuell wohl keiner sagen. Es könnten 10% sein oder auch 30%. Ich bin gespannt was Pascal am Ende wirklich liefern wird an Technik und Leistung und werde frühstens zum Vollausbau bzw. big Chip in einem Jahr oder so zugreifen.



Genau hier passiert es nämlich schon wieder...
Es hat niemand gesagt das die neue mittel-klassen Karte schneller sein wird, aber in Punkto P/L zieht die 980TI immer den kürzeren gegenüber der nächsten Gen.
Das dann zu 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit auch noch in extremen Ausmaße, da kann man auch nichts dran schön reden...

Nvidia wird wohl keine X70 auf dem selben Niveau einer GTX 970 heraus bringen...


----------



## Ion (31. März 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Bei welchen Karten soll der Preis rutschen?


Insbesondere die Preise für gebrauchte Karten. Das ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache.


> Versuch doch jetzt mal eine "neue" 780TI zu bekommen.


Da hast du recht. Aber schau mal wie lange es die 970/980 schon gibt. Jetzt würde natürlich keine Sau mehr eine 780Ti kaufen, vor allem nicht wenn es eine 980Ti gibt.


----------



## HisN (31. März 2016)

Wäre der Preis "gerutscht" und zwar passend zur Leistung, wäre es keine schlechte Karte


----------



## Bert2007 (31. März 2016)

da tauchen irgendwelche benchmarks auf und alle flippen gleich aus! 
wartet doch mal die zeit ab?!


----------



## Meroveus (31. März 2016)

Das wäre doch langweilig, wieso bis Weihnachten warten, wenn man jetzt schon Spekulatius haben kann  ?


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2016)

Wird Nvidia denn wieder den Speicher beschneiden, 7680MiB VRAM = 7,5GiB ??? Bei 8 GiB wären es ja 8192 MiB.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (31. März 2016)

Jup, sind genau 7.5GiB. Eine andere Erklärung wäre das das quasi eine "halbierte" ist. Wobei 15GiB GDDR5 mir relativ unrealistisch erscheinen...


----------



## Captn (31. März 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Jup, sind genau 7.5GiB. Eine andere Erklärung wäre das das quasi eine "halbierte" ist. Wobei 15GiB GDDR5 mir relativ unrealistisch erscheinen...


Warum treiben die denn schon wieder solch einen Unfug? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die zu blöd sind normale 8GB da draufzuklatschen...


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (31. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Warum treiben die denn schon wieder solch einen Unfug?



Könnten auch einfach irgendwelche Samples sein die getestet wurden, von den Angaben kann man also nicht unbedingt auf das fertige Produkt schließen.


----------



## Captn (31. März 2016)

Naja, bei der 970 haben sie sich ja auch son Bolzen erlaubt. Da ist billiger GDDR5-Speicher drauf und statt 4 hat man effektiv 3,5GB :/.

Ich fand das aber schon immer ziemlich bescheuert. 1,5GB bei der 580,  3GB bei der 780 (gut die non-Ti gab es auch mit 6GB) und 6GB bei der 980ti. Die sparen jedesmal am Speicher und verkaufen die Karten trotzdem so teuer, wobei gerade der GDDR5-Speicher nicht die Welt kostet....

Das will sich mir einfach nicht erschließen. Nutzen die eine so dämliche Speicheranbindung oder was ist der Grund dafür?


----------



## Eckism (31. März 2016)

Ich tippe schwer auf ne "beschnittene"(Teildefekte) Karte. Der  "Vollausbau" mit 10 GB VRam von Pascal wird wohl noch gesammelt um mit  ihm dann einen eventuell schnelleren Polaris die Stirn zu bieten.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (31. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Naja, bei der 970 haben sie sich ja auch son Bolzen erlaubt. Da ist billiger GDDR5-Speicher drauf und statt 4 hat man effektiv 3,5GB :/.


Aber immerhin sind insgesamt 4GiB vorhanden 



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das will sich mir einfach nicht erschließen. Nutzen die eine so dämliche Speicheranbindung oder was ist der Grund dafür?


Naja, die Titan X hat 12GiB, die 980Ti halbiert das eben, damit man für mehr als 6GiB halt die Titan X nimmt.
Bei der 980 könnte man entweder 8GiB machen, was aber von der Position in der eigenen Produktreihe nicht so viel Sinn macht, oder man nutzt ein anderes Speicherinterface.
Ob da noch andere technische Aspekte mitspielen


----------



## Captn (1. April 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich finde da wird an der falschen Stelle gespart. Die 12GB finde ich hingegen wieder unsinnig, da afaik nur die die erste Titan hinsichtlich Double Precision nicht beschnitten war. Das heißt selbst für professionelle Anwendungen ist das einfach grober Unfug. Naja, immerhin hat meine Notebook GPU (750m) 4GB GDDR5. Keine Ahnung, was der Blödsinn soll .

Letztendlich heißt es abwarten, aber nach der 970 überrascht mich nun wirklich nichts mehr.


----------



## Eckism (1. April 2016)

Wieso denn Blödsinn? Wenn die Teildefekt sind und vom Speicherinterface nicht mehr hergeben, wieso sollen die dann wie bei der 970 unötig mehr Speicher draufmachen? Nur damit ne gerade Zahl rauskommt? Damit die Karten teurer werden? Das wäre Blödsinn...


----------



## Captn (1. April 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso denn Blödsinn? Wenn die Teildefekt sind und vom Speicherinterface nicht mehr hergeben, wieso sollen die dann wie bei der 970 unötig mehr Speicher draufmachen? Nur damit ne gerade Zahl rauskommt? Damit die Karten teurer werden? Das wäre Blödsinn...


Die 970 wird aber als 4GB Karte verkauft und nicht als "teildefekte GPU mit effektiven 3,5 GB nutzbarem Speicher" :/. Daher ist das einfach Unsinn.


----------



## Eckism (1. April 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die 970 wird aber als 4GB Karte verkauft und nicht als "teildefekte GPU mit effektiven 3,5 GB nutzbarem Speicher" :/. Daher ist das einfach Unsinn.



Genau das meine ich. nVidia hat gelernt und macht nur soviel Speicher drauf, wie die Karte sinnvoll verarbeiten kann, nämlich 7680 MB anstatt 8GB (oder 9GB oder 10GB).


----------



## DarkMo (1. April 2016)

Was wäre wohl argumentativ los, hätte AMD sowas gebracht *trollface*  Da würde garantiert jeder drüber herziehen und wer es versucht zu rechtfertigen ist ein hoffnungsloser FanBoy


----------



## GEChun (1. April 2016)

Angesichts der Verkaufszahlen von der 970 wird Nvidia auch überhaupt nichts daraus gelernt haben... xD

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass im Augenblick ein wenig zu viele Gerüchte in Umlauf kommen.
Die Kühlerabdeckung ist ja auch schon da


----------



## PrivateCeralion (1. April 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. nVidia hat gelernt und macht nur soviel Speicher drauf, wie die Karte sinnvoll verarbeiten kann, nämlich 7680 MB anstatt 8GB (oder 9GB oder 10GB).



Oder sie haben nicht gelernt und es ist eigentlich eine 8 Gbyte Karte. 7,5 Gbyte Speicher +0,5 Gbyte Turbo


----------



## Eckism (1. April 2016)

Dann hätten se 8 GB angegeben und nicht 7,5GB. nVidia ist die allerletzte Firma, die dir auch nur 1 KB schenken würde.


----------



## drebbin (1. April 2016)

Sie machen um die 7,5gb einfach ne ausschweifende Schleife mit "gutem Design"


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Sie machen um die 7,5gb einfach ne ausschweifende Schleife mit "gutem Design"



Also mir wärs egal ob die Karte nen Stück vom Schwanz abgesägt bekommt. Die 970 kommt damit gut zurecht und der Nachfolger dürfte das auch packen, zudem haben sie ja schon "Erfahrung" mit dem kastrieren xD


----------



## Drayygo (1. April 2016)

Wenn das ernstgemeint ist, dann sind Leute wie du der Grund dafür, das Firmen mit so etwas weitermachen.


----------



## GEChun (2. April 2016)

Jetzt doch ein TI nachfolger?
Oder kommt dann später einfach nur die GTX 1080 SUPER TI? xD

Nvidia Pascal: Desktop-Grafikkarten mit GDDR5X angeblich auf der Computex


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. April 2016)

Ne dann kommt der Große wieder als 1180(Ti) wie es schon bei Kepler war


----------



## smashbob (2. April 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Jetzt doch ein TI nachfolger?
> Oder kommt dann später einfach nur die GTX 1080 SUPER TI? xD
> 
> Nvidia Pascal: Desktop-Grafikkarten mit GDDR5X angeblich auf der Computex



Ach es bleibt spannend. Ich wollte mir Ende April eigentlich ne GTX 980 Ti anschaffen. Aber je mehr ich lese....vielleicht warte ich doch bis Ende Mai.
Entweder die alte GTX wird billiger oder die neuren haben mehr Leistung für weniger Geld. Mal schauen. Dann gibts den Witcher 3 erst Ende Mai


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. April 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Da werden aber viele wartende herbe enttäuscht sein.



Du hast sicher die Taktrate beachtet, oder?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (3. April 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Du hast sicher die Taktrate beachtet, oder?


Du hast sicher die Anmerkungen zur Taktrate beachtet, oder? 




> Interessant ist auch der angegebene GPU Takt von 545MHz, hierbei dürfte es sich allerdings um einen Auslesefehler handeln.





> Zu diesen Benchmark-Werten der (mutmaßlich) Pascal-basierten  Beschleunigern sei noch die Anmerkung hinzugefügt, das die ausgelesene  Taktraten von 540/2000 MHz natürlich nicht ernstzunehmen sind – oder gar  darauf basierend Hochrechnungen anzustellen wären, wie die Performance  auf 1200 MHz Chiptakt denn aussehen könnte. Der 3DMark11 gibt bei  unbekannten Grafiklösungen – wie in diesem Fall – nicht die offiziellen  oder die höchsten Taktraten an, sondern den P2-Takt der  nVidia-Beschleuniger. Dies ist ein mittelhoher Takt, welchen man zum  Stromsparen verwendet – der reale Chiptakt dieser neuen  nVidia-Grafikkarten in diesem 3DMark11-Test wird also höher gelegen  haben.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. April 2016)

Das da immer der P2 Takt angegeben wird ist doch ein uralter Hut. Aber gut es scheint in anderen Foren wieder zu Spekulationen und Hochrechnungen gekommen zu sein.... alle Jahre wieder


----------



## facehugger (3. April 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird Nvidia denn wieder den Speicher beschneiden, 7680MiB VRAM = 7,5GiB ??? Bei 8 GiB wären es ja 8192 MiB.


Nvidia schneidet gern bei den Karten was ab. Nur beim Preis für ihre Schleudern nicht

Gruß


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (7. April 2016)

Sie werden sich wohl gedacht haben :
eh wir wieder 500mb mehr angeben als effektiv nutzbar sind und user ihr rückgaberecht einklagen sagen wir lieber gleich die wahrheit...


----------



## Eckism (7. April 2016)

mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Sie werden sich wohl gedacht haben :
> eh wir wieder 500mb mehr angeben als effektiv nutzbar sind und user ihr rückgaberecht einklagen sagen wir lieber gleich die wahrheit...



Eventuell haben sie aber auch ne andere Möglichkeit gefunden, die Leute zu verarschen. Der RAM-Beschiss war wohl doch zu auffällig.


----------



## Nathenhale (7. April 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Oder die Karte hat ein echtes 160/320Bit-Speicherinterface.
> 
> @Nightslaver: Je nach Spiel hat die GTX970 schon zu Release die 780Ti fertig gemacht... Würde mich schwer wundern, wenn sich das mittlerweile geändert hat.


Ich als besitzer eine  GTX 780Ti kann hier nur sagen das im avg alller spiele die GTx970 einer GTX780Ti etwa gleich auf ist hier und da ist die 970 schneller und hier und da ist die GTX780Ti schneller gerade in OpenGL benchmarks.


----------

